# Springtails Not Doing Great



## Giggan23 (Mar 23, 2017)

My springtails are not producing all that great. I use charcoal and water. I feed Fleischmann's active dry yeast. The temps are low 70s. 
The cultures grow slow, but nothing great. I feed every few days when the yeast disappears. 
Any tips on this or glaring problems that I am doing?
Thanks


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I think you are feeding the wrong yeast. You want Brewers yeast.


----------



## Speg (Nov 9, 2010)

So, I think that active yeast that you're trying to use actually inhibits mold growth which is why they'll use that in fruit fly cultures. Whereas brewers yeast will mold quite easily and this mold is what the springtails love. I've used mushrooms with equal success to brewers yeast and I've heard of people using uncooked rice as well.

You need some mold


----------



## Rich (Feb 8, 2018)

Plain uncooked rice.

Place a few grains on top and mist it lightly.


----------



## Giggan23 (Mar 23, 2017)

I have rice in the past, but it seems to turn into mush after a while and make a mess. I will give it another shot in one of my cultures and see how it does. Thanks


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Baker's yeast works just fine... I have cultures that are still producing heavily after 10 years fed nothing but baker's yeast. 

The first question is what kind of springtail are you rearing? Some do not do well on the charcoal/water method. That method is used by some with Folsomia candida and others like the pink, silver, or giant black don't do well in that system. 

The second question is what are you using for a calcium source? If your using RO/DI water then you need a calcium source for the sprintails. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

I feed mine rice. I have them in a gallon sized plastic shoebox and they're booming. I have ABG mix on the bottom (1/4 in), a large sum of charcoal on half of the container, and leaves sprinkled on top. I have pieces of calcium clay in there as well. On the half without charcoal, I have two cork flats. I feed them rice weekly to bi-weekly depending on what's left. On occasion, I feed a slice of banana and a piece of the orange cricket food (they chow down on this). I didn't follow the rules, but this worked for me. Good luck!

Edit: I have some tropical white springtails in an uninhabited tank where I feed them nothing. Some "Coloradian" springtails have shown up in there as well and are thriving.


----------

